# Can we please stop banning Mirror Image?



## Bach (Jun 2, 2008)

He's a nice, well meaning bloke and one of the least insulting, harmless people I've ever come across - I always search through his recent posts whenever I see a ban, and unless you censor everything (which I also disagree with, incidentally) he doesn't say anything even remotely offensive! 

His debate about RVW with Andre? Is that it? Or the fact that he is ‘lukewarm about Haitink's interpretations’? Any of this offending anybody? If, by the way, the answer is yes – I recommend either therapy or a reality check (forums are actually designed for the purpose of debate). 
For heavens sake, he loves this place, the administration should be flattered that their site means so much to someone - not constantly discourage him by applying these petty bans. 

I find this action distasteful, unjustifiable and inequitable and however irritating you may find MI when he is active, it’s not half as irritated as I get when I see that he can’t be. You may not feel like administrative action has to be justified, but it has a wider impact on the members and should be more thoughtful. 

Your friendly neighbourhood liberal,
Simeon.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

> His debate about RVW with Andre?


I think this was the reason of prior ban. This time, as far as I can tell, he was banned for something else, perhaps it's about "Are you musically conservative, moderate, or liberal?" thread.

As for the problem itself, I think that sometimes he is far from being "least insulting, harmless man". Sometimes. Also, let's not forget that in past poeple like, for example, Herzeleide were banned for similiar reasons. Forum rules didn't change, so I see no sensation is fact that MI was banned for acting the way he did.


----------



## Bach (Jun 2, 2008)

Care to post any offending quotes? 

Besides, even if he can be aggressive - he's completely harmless, and endearing.. 

Well, I know why Herzeleide was banned - he was banned for an accusation which was actually proven true (meaning he was never actually in the wrong). He subsequently left the forum because he felt it was unfairly managed. A huge loss, his opinions were very valuable to me.


----------



## geoffrey terry (Sep 4, 2008)

Speaking on behalf of the banned masses I must say I was intrigued that my own contribution was thrown out, the suggestion being that it was advertising.

In fact the member who became quite fanatic, in his effort to silence me, objected to the fact that I was bringing some very important new recordings to the attention of music lovers, this is a forum for music lovers isn't it?
My thread was related to a completely new type of sound recording, in fact important information for members of Talk Classical, information that would be difficult to propagate through advertising.
What was really incredible was that he himself was blatantly advertising Naxos, oops I mentioned a commercial name, my apologies. He speaks, quite freely on this forum, of how wonderful their recordings are, how he had bought many of their CDs and was a very happy man as a result. I'm so pleased for him.
It's interesting isn't it. If I say: GM or Ferrari or Marks & Spencer or Sony that's not advertising. If i say Orchestral Concert CDs, for example, that is advertising. The difference is that the international mega Corporations actually receive mountains of free advertising, which of course is not advertising. 
As I explained to discuss a particular type of sound one needs samples of that sound. In this instance there are no other examples to refer to, other than those I proposed.
Kind regards,
Geoffrey


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

> Care to post any offending quotes?


Offending? Well, he probably never wrote something like "you f$%^&*, Vaughan-f****-Williams 4ever!!!!!! \m/" but this forum has specific rules and yes, he broke them. Thread you mentioned is good example. I agree that he's valueable user, but still, sometimes he goes stark raving mad and here are the consequences. All we can do is hope that situation like this will not happen again.


----------



## nickgray (Sep 28, 2008)

> He's a nice, well meaning bloke and one of the least insulting, harmless people I've ever come across


I don't really agree with that, but... yeah, the banning thingy happens way too often. Stop banning the bloke, he's not that bad


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Bach said:


> Well, I know why Herzeleide was banned - he was banned for an accusation which was actually proven true (meaning he was never actually in the wrong). He subsequently left the forum because he felt it was unfairly managed. A huge loss, his opinions were very valuable to me.


With all due respect, you are incorrect with your assumptions. The temporary ban of that member had nothing whatsoever to do with any 'accusations'. PERIOD.

As to temporary bans, they are only imposed when all other solutions fail to work ... believe me, it is a last resort, and the member alone chooses that take that path, not us. 
In some of those scenarios, posts may be edited, as is our right to do so per the TOS of thes forum, to remove the slanderous attacks - mainly as they add absolutely nothing to the topic of the thread and should have been in the form of PM's instead.

Thread Closed.


----------

